# [SOLVED] Radeon Evergreen (HD 5xxx) and x86_64 (amd64)

## zolxd

Please share any working configs, however incompletely featured.

I'm not trying to enable special functionality here, just enough to get X to start normally.

Which kernel, kernel settings, drivers, xorg.config.

And any special tricks you might have needed for the way yours works.

I had a working setup briefly, using

gentoo-2.6.32 with a 5400 (Cedar).

LBA1156 motherboard, no onboard graphics.

without any special effort or complications

based mostly on information from:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon#Kernels_.3E.3D2.6.33

and http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ati-faq.xml

but I haven't been able to reconstruct it again after losing it in a version mix-up while trying to enable DRM.

I originally used ati-drivers, and `aticonfig --initial` for xorg.config

I might have changed "fglrx" to "radeon" in the working version, but that doesn't seem likely.

I hadn't added any glx or dri modules prior to the disaster.

Kernel variations were mainly about DRI and framebuffers {yes,no,module}.

And AGP, although I have only PCIe, but can't be sure from the description that it doesn't have some internal use.

And inserting firmware, which might not matter as there's none applicable:

The xorg-x11 supplied firmware is for older cards, the radeon-ucode is for the 2.6.33 kernel.

I'm pretty sure the mistake is shallow and the errors I can produce with a given variation are less useful than a working example.

Personal circumstances have made this disproprtionately burdensome.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Right now, I just want something that works.Last edited by zolxd on Thu Jun 24, 2010 5:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DaggyStyle

delete xorg.conf, select radeon drm in the kernel as module with kms enabled, make sure you have mesa, libdrm and xf86-video-ati from svn (use the x11-overlay)

that should do the job, I'd recommend to use latest official kernel (not -rc)

----------

## zolxd

Beautiful. Instant success, thank you. And no config junk.

I was going to avoid the svn route if possible, but there's no arguing with a result like that.

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> I'd recommend to use latest official kernel (not -rc)

 

Just the way I like it.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *zolxd wrote:*   

> Beautiful. Instant success, thank you. And no config junk.
> 
> I was going to avoid the svn route if possible, but there's no arguing with a result like that.
> 
>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   I'd recommend to use latest official kernel (not -rc) 
> ...

 

cool, please add solved to the title if it is solved.

----------

